# Hotronix Swinger over heating



## rah1975 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello...

We have a Hotronix SG01 swinger heat press that is over heating. You can set a temperature, say 350 deg. but it will not stop heating when it reaches the set point. The temperature keeps climbing... Looks like the triac for the heating element may not be working correctly but that is a guess... Anyone have any experience with this problem? Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

how far over the set temp is it going? most heat presses will have a 'range' where it doesn't go below 'x' or above 'y' when set at a given target temperature. because of all the opening, closing and pressing 'cold' materials it's not possible to 'hold' it at a constant temp.

if it's going over your target by more than about 15 degrees tho i'd call stahl's and ask - i believe that the hotronix presses have a lifetime warranty on the heating element.


----------



## rah1975 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply jberte...

The press is going to max heat.... It was set at 330 and we shut it off when it reached 400. I checked it with a digital laser temp. probe and the machine temp. readout is correct, so it really is going way to hot. We called Stahl's 
and they claim they no longer have parts for the SG01. Something about it being a prototype. They sent us some parts that were suppose to upgrade the machine but they will not work! The circuit board looks similar but the new cover and LCD readout will not fit our machine.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Jan is right my press will go 10 + but when useing it you can see it drop real fast at least 15- some times when I am do lot of shirts at one time people would be surprise and how much heat they lose when pressing


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

how long have you had it did you buy it new


----------



## rah1975 (Feb 29, 2008)

Had it for several years. Bought it used.


----------



## wcso35 (Jul 7, 2007)

Did you tell Stahl's that it wouldnt fit? What did they tell you?


----------



## rah1975 (Feb 29, 2008)

We did tell them that they were the incorrect parts and we shipped them back. They say the machine is obsolete and we can't get parts for it anymore.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

bummer  so much for 'lifetime warranty'.... 

get a geo knight when you replace it....i know aaron stands behind his products!


----------

